# Kiwi Farms Memes



## Desire Lines (Feb 20, 2019)

i was surprised there was no thread for this, dump any of your or others OC about kf here! (no political shit pls)










(thx @CasualSeppuku)


----------



## Florence (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Rand /pol/ (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## SJ 485 (Feb 20, 2019)

My magnus opal


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 20, 2019)

Collecting my nullpost memes here

negrate me if you must



but you cannot negrate this goode boi


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 20, 2019)

OP is gay and I would not have sex with him.


----------



## LofaSofa (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## IV 445 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 20, 2019)

LofaSofa said:


> View attachment 671438


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 20, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 671398


I don't know when you made this, but I love it


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 20, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> I don't know when you made this, but I love it



@Somari1996 

Where's the part 2 version?


----------



## Begemot (Feb 20, 2019)

Ron /pol/ said:


> View attachment 671398


I mean, he's not wrong. 
(I'm the chaotic evil)


----------



## WW 635 (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Feb 20, 2019)

What Saddam Hussein did is @A Cold Potato compared to the vile acts of @Y2K Baby


----------



## Somar (Feb 20, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> I don't know when you made this, but I love it


He didn't, I did


ICameToplaY said:


> @Somari1996
> 
> Where's the part 2 version?


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Feb 20, 2019)

Somari1996 said:


> He didn't, I did


I had a feeling because it looked familiar, but I was so tired, I couldn't remember


----------



## Begemot (Feb 20, 2019)

Is 30-inch Joe a meme or nah?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Feb 20, 2019)

Chat sniffing and then someone posts the fart fetish copypasta.


----------



## Black Waltz (Feb 20, 2019)

Somari1996 said:


> He didn't, I did
> 
> View attachment 671545


wb part 3


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## An Ghost (Feb 20, 2019)

Best copy pasta. Better than owo’s and flamesoul’s combined.


Spoiler



*BARB JERKS OFF PIGS. SHE GETS DOWN ON HER KNEES AND CRAWLS THROUGH THE PIGPISS MUD SLOP AND SNUGGLES UP TO THE PIG, HER FINGERS TRACING ALONG IT’S BELLY UNTIL SHE FINDS IT’S COCK. SHE BEGINS TUGGING AND STROKING AS HER TWAT MOISTENS, HER BREASTS SWELLING AND HER NIPPLES BEGIN TO STICK OUT LIKE ERASERS ON A FRESH #2 PENCIL. SHE GRUNTS WITH SATISFACTION AS THE PIG BEGINS EAGERLY THRUSTING INTO HER HAND, HER GRIP NOW TIGHTENING TO MAINTAIN CONTROL OF THE PIG’S GREASY CORKSCREW COCK. SHE LOWERS HER HEAD TO WATCH THE COCK WORK IN HER HAND, GROANS WITHSATISFACTION AND BEGINS WORKING HER CLIT WITH HER OTHER MUDDY HAND, HER HIPS GYRATING WITH THE RHYTHM OF THE PIG’S THRUSTING. “OH FUCKING JESUS GOD YES..” SHE GASPS. SHE CHANGES POSITIONS, STILL MAINTAINING CONTROL OF THE FEVERISHLY THRUSTING COCK AS THE PIG’S SQUEALING INTENSIFIES. SHE LEANS FORWARD AND WITH HER LIPS ALMOST TOUCHING THE PIG’S EAR, SHE WHISPERS COLE'S NAME AND BEGINS TO SHUDDER. SHE TURNS HER ATTENTION AGAIN TO THE PIGS SWOLLEN MEMBER ROCKING IN HER HAND. SHE PRESSES IT BETWEEN HER HAND AND HER FACE, THE PIG THRUSTING IT AGAINST HER CHEEKS AS SHE DROOLS. WITH A MASSIVE GRUNT AND A HIGH PITCHED SQUEAL, THE PIG’S BALLS EXPLODE, BEGINNING A MASSIVE SHOWER OF HOT, SOUR PIG JIZZ. BARB CUPS ONE HAND UNDER THE FOUNTAIN OF STEAMING GENETIC MATERIAL GATHERING IT IN HER HAND AS THE THRUSTING COMES TO AN END. THE PIG SHUDDERS AND BEGINS TO WALK TO THE TROUGH OF SLOP IN THE CORNER OF IT’S PEN, BUT BARB TACKLES IT TO THE GROUND. SHE LIFTS IT’S TAIL AND SMEARS THE HANDFUL OF PIG LOAD INTO THE PIG’S OWN FETID BUTTHOLE, TURNING FLAKES OF CRUSTY PIG SHIT INTO A PIGSHIT-PIGJIZZ MUD SLOP ON THE PIGS ASS. NOW SHE TILTS HER HEAD TO THE SKY AND SCREAMS CHRIS'S FULL NAME, NOT ONCE, NOT TWICE, BUT THREE TIMES. SHE SLAMS HER FACE FULL FORCE INTO THE PIG’S BUTTHOLE AND IT’S WREATH OF SHITSEMEN PUDDING, HER TONGUE MACHINE GUN FLICKING THE RIM AND THEN BURYING ITSELF TO THE HILT INSIDE THE PIG’S HOT COLON. BARB WORKS HER TONGUE AROUND THE INSIDE OF THE PIGS ASS, AND THEN AS A FEW INCOHERENT SYLLABLES ESCAPED HER NOW BROWN LIPS, SPURTS OF FEMALE EJACULATE SPURT FROM HER PULSATING CUNT. EXHAUSTED, SHE COLLAPSES IN THE MUD, ROLLS OVER ONTO HER BACK, AND LIGHTS A CIGARETTE. SHE TAKES ONE LONG DRAG, LOOKS AGAIN TO THE SKY, AND SPEAKS HER NAME ONE LAST TIME BEFORE SHE DRIFTS OFF TO SLEEP. THAT’S BARB. BARB DOES THAT.*


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 20, 2019)

Sorry for double posting. (Also a meme )


----------



## Tempest (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Begemot (Feb 20, 2019)

Tempest said:


> View attachment 671591


The Rittenhouse Rye drives him onwards as he whimpers in the night, slowly caressing his father's signed George McGovern portrait.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 20, 2019)

Credits to @FatFuckFrank!


----------



## SJ 485 (Feb 20, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> Credits to @FatFuckFrank!


If you copied this from a PM you should know that people who aren't in that PM can't view it.


----------



## Teri-Teri (Feb 20, 2019)

Visitor said:


> If you copied this from a PM you should know that people who aren't in that PM can't view it.



It's in the Desert Bus so...


----------



## SJ 485 (Feb 20, 2019)

ICameToplaY said:


> It's in the Desert Bus so...


Presumably the same thing applies because it's not intended to be public. I can't see it even though I have access to that part of the forum.


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 20, 2019)

I got it I got it

Made this for @ICameToplaY like two weeks ago


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 20, 2019)

How long until the wikihow dog is a symbol of alt right edgelords? I give it until 2020 when leftie political coverage publishes an article about it like Pepe.


----------



## Somar (Feb 20, 2019)

Dink Smallwood said:


> wb part 3


I mainly used frequent bus members, and I don't know if I have enough for a third one.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Feb 20, 2019)

Anybody got that one picture with a kiwi bird that says dox hound?


----------



## Judge Holden (Feb 20, 2019)

My reaction to this whole thread*






_*I had to see this raw cringe. Now all of you will share my misery_


----------



## An Ghost (Feb 20, 2019)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> Anybody got that one picture with a kiwi bird that says dox hound?


I found a high res desktop version


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 20, 2019)

"White genocide is real." - Null


----------



## Doc Cassidy (Feb 20, 2019)

After a user exposed Allison Rapp as a literal whore we got some play in the media calling us a gamergate website. Nool changed the site to the Gamergate Farms with this logo and opened a board for us to plan out harassment of female game devs.


----------



## byuu (Feb 21, 2019)

@Dynastia origin story


----------



## Reynard (Feb 23, 2019)

*50% of women by 2020 will have a penis - Will*

Hello, I have been doing the math and I have come up with the percentage. By 2020 50% of women will have a penis. Recently a lot of men have been making the transition and becoming women. Have you seen on tv how parents are now giving their sons hormone blockers. Stopping the boys from going through puberty so that they can make the transition. Also, a lot of guys in their early 20s have been seeing a lot of the social justice warrior stuff on the internet and tv and have taken it to heart, and decided to make the transitions themselves. Would you date a black girl? No? Your a racist. But a more important question we must now ask, would you date a brave a beautiful [tex]woman who has a penis? Saying no would be terribly misogynistic. But nobody is forcing you to date a woman with a penis of course. No. However, if you meet a woman and are attracted to her and like her and want to date her, then you should still want to date her even after she tells you she has a penis. It was very brave of her to tell you she has a penis. So date her. I’m not saying you should go out of your way to date a woman with a penis, but If you meet a woman, don’t let her penis or lack of penis scare you away. This is the brave future, penis is not something to be afraid of or ashamed of.[/tex]



Somari1996 said:


> He didn't, I did
> 
> View attachment 671545


I didn't expect to see myself as lawful neutral.  What made you say that?


----------



## Somar (Feb 23, 2019)

Reynard said:


> I didn't expect to see myself as lawful neutral. What made you say that?


I don't know, I just really needed to fill in that spot with something.


----------



## Reynard (Feb 23, 2019)

Somari1996 said:


> I don't know, I just really needed to fill in that spot with something.


It's fine.  I'm told I make a great placeholder for empty spaces.


----------



## Begemot (Feb 23, 2019)

Reynard said:


> It's fine.  I'm told I make a great placeholder for empty spaces.


You're just jealous you're not chaotic evil like me, bucko...


----------



## Reynard (Feb 23, 2019)

chekovia said:


> You're just jealous you're not chaotic evil like me, bucko...


Nah.  I thought they'd put me as true neutral or something.  Me being lawful just seems odd.


----------



## Begemot (Feb 23, 2019)

Reynard said:


> Nah.  I thought they'd put me as true neutral or something.  Me being lawful just seems odd.


Maybe the furry menace evens it out and we're expecting a secret curse from you, kiddo.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Feb 23, 2019)

Everyone:
Cat Party: 
*We Documented Stalin and a Jewish PR Exec Having Sex with Each Other*


----------



## Remove Goat (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Syaoran Li (Feb 26, 2019)

Somari1996 said:


> He didn't, I did
> 
> View attachment 671545



I'm curious to know where I fall on the alignment chart


----------



## Cool kitties club (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 24, 2019)

I don't have an image made yet, but here's my take on the Kiwi Farms alignment chart...

*Lawful Good: *@Cosmos 
*Neutral Good: *@Kari Kamiya 
*Chaotic Good: *@Randall Fragg 

*Lawful Neutral: *@Syaoran Li (although @AnOminous fits here as well)
*True Neutral: *@ToroidalBoat 
*Chaotic Neutral: *@Shiversblood 

*Lawful Evil: *@Cowlick 
*Neutral Evil: *@RomeoRose 
*Chaotic Evil: *@Ron /pol/


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 25, 2019)

Doc Cassidy said:


> View attachment 672138
> 
> After a user exposed Allison Rapp as a literal whore we got some play in the media calling us a gamergate website. Nool changed the site to the Gamergate Farms with this logo and opened a board for us to plan out harassment of female game devs.



Wasn't that what originally got Vordy pissed off at us?

I remember the crazier part of goobergrape was really infuriated about that including CucktakuInAction.


----------



## SJ 485 (Jul 27, 2019)

First result in search for "kiwi farms memes"
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwi-farms-memes.53585/
Use the fukken search bar.


----------



## cawk mcnibbler69^% (Jul 27, 2019)

a valid message


----------



## wylfım (Jul 27, 2019)

lurk moar


----------



## cawk mcnibbler69^% (Jul 27, 2019)

Visitor said:


> First result in search for "kiwi farms memes"
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kiwi-farms-memes.53585/
> Use the fukken search bar.


Thank you, I am terrible at using the search bar and working my way around this site. Hopefully I get better in the future.


----------



## Wake me up (Jul 27, 2019)

This is not the place to post random memes or shitposts, but as long as you have a relevant shitpost or meme to some of the threads, you can post it on those threads. If it's low effort a mod may remove it but otherwise people appreciate the humor.

There are also rumours of a top-secret full-on, no-restraints shitpost forum hidden somewhere in the farms. Could such dreams ever be real...?


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2019)

What every banned tard thinks of us...


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 27, 2019)

From the end of the Glaive thread.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 27, 2019)

Kiwi Farms Memes thread


----------



## MemeGray (Jul 27, 2019)

9gag.com


----------



## It's HK-47 (Jul 27, 2019)

Finally, somewhere I can put this nonsense.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 27, 2019)

We're never the chads.


----------



## Autistsforuganda2 (Jul 27, 2019)

I actually never believed in the Summerfags theory, but this year really proved me wrong.


----------



## BlancoMailo (Jul 27, 2019)

Wake me up said:


> There are also rumours of a top-secret full-on, no-restraints shitpost forum hidden somewhere in the farms. Could such dreams ever be real...?



For the low low price of sending $20 dollars and a dick pic to Null, OP can find out today!

EDIT, just looked at OP's profile (edit 2: thread was merged):


> Heya. I'm a nonbinary anon with no general board on 4chan. I've come here to discuss and hopefully direct the nasties into proper counseling or state of asylum. I do not condone suicide or advocate illegal stalking activities, I've come here simply because Twitter callouts are vague and some of these pedo fucks still retain a significant social presence online. I admire Kiwifarms in its heightened ability to investigate and hopefully redirect those individuals delusional and misguided. I do not come here to shame people, I come here to inspire these individuals to leave the internet and seek help and change in their lives.



I expect a long and successful career here.


----------



## Wake me up (Jul 27, 2019)

BlancoMailo said:


> sending $20 dollars and a dick pic to Null


You miswrote "or". Also I'm pretty sure if you can shout AWOO so loud he actually hears it, that would count as well!



> I'm a nonbinary anon


If OP is non-binary, how the fuck is he using a computer or phone to browse the site?!


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 27, 2019)

Send Null a PM every time you make a new one


----------



## WW 635 (Jul 27, 2019)

big baby jesus said:


> We're never the chads.


I'm a Chad


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Jul 27, 2019)

@cawk mcnibbler69^%  Public Speaking 101: Don't start off by telling people how the thing you are trying to show them sucks or how incompetent you are because by that point we would have already fucked off.

I would have probably clicked your link out of curiosity alone, but why would I do that when I preemptively know that the thing  you want to show me sucks?


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 28, 2019)

Cricket said:


> I'm a Chad



Oh. Well, you know I'm definitely not a chad.


----------



## Roxanne Wolf (Jun 4, 2022)

I know I'm necroing but I was too inspired by this week's MATI to let this idea go to waste. 




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## bot_for_hire (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## floorboard (Dec 20, 2022)

wojak is from this post


----------



## PC LOAD LETTER (Dec 21, 2022)

bot_for_hire said:


>


Did you draw this? This is amazing!


----------



## bot_for_hire (Dec 22, 2022)

PC LOAD LETTER said:


> Did you draw this? This is amazing!


Nope. I found it on this site (can't remember which thread).


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 22, 2022)

bot_for_hire said:


>


love the pissbear


----------

